# out and about...



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone-I am intrested in getting a carrier for Bella (hopefully one that looks more like a purse, but is still comfortable for her) So, i have a few questions about you take your doggies out with you.
1. Do any of you use a "purse" style carrier-does your dog like it? Stay in it?
2. What stores/establishments can/have you taken your dog into? What are the guidelines for this sort of thing?
Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Feb 8 2009, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722047


> Hi Everyone-I am intrested in getting a carrier for Bella (hopefully one that looks more like a purse, but is still comfortable for her) So, i have a few questions about you take your doggies out with you.
> 1. Do any of you use a "purse" style carrier-does your dog like it? Stay in it?
> 2. What stores/establishments can/have you taken your dog into? What are the guidelines for this sort of thing?
> Thanks
> Jennifer[/B]


I use a hot dog bag, and I know a lot of other members on this forum have them as well. Sue, a member makes them and they are very good quality and look cute too. You can look at them here:

http://www.luvmyfurbaby.com/store/WsDefaul...&Thumbs=100

I don't use mine as often as I would like because may of the places where I live are not dog friendly. I have only taken her into pet stores.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy hates purses and never stayed in them. She is such a social butterfly and wants to be out so everyone can see her and talk to her. So now we use a stroller. I can zip her up in there and she can't get out but she can still see everything around her. As for where you are allowed to take your pet? In the USA they are not allowed in establishments where food is sold/served. However, pets are allowed in outdoor eateries as long as management approves. I will be happy when the US catches up with Europe as far as where our little fluffy friends are allowed to accompany us. Hope this info helps.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I hard a recent post about this same topic  I was looking for a 'top-secret' carrier too  
I don't know your price range though. Tamizami knows alot about dog carriers, so maybe she'll see your thread and help you out. 
I personally love Petote carriers and Kwigy-Bo carriers! Kwigy-Bo carriers and very popular and are less expensive than Petotes. Both are high quality, very comfortable for your dog and very purse like.

Here's my recent thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=41299&hl=

Here's another good thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=kwigy-bo

Oh, and any store that carries food, dogs are banned from there. Everywhere else you just have to see for yourself


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sanitation laws ban dogs from places that carry food, like walmart. If the establishment or restaurant allows your dog to stay there, they can get into a lot of trouble with the law, and can even get shut down.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Feb 8 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722047


> Hi Everyone-I am intrested in getting a carrier for Bella (hopefully one that looks more like a purse, but is still comfortable for her) So, i have a few questions about you take your doggies out with you.
> 1. Do any of you use a "purse" style carrier-does your dog like it? Stay in it?
> 2. What stores/establishments can/have you taken your dog into? What are the guidelines for this sort of thing?
> Thanks
> Jennifer[/B]


I want to second Pebble's Mama b/c I adore the Hot Dog bags! I think they are so cute! Seen many members who have it on here and its gorgeous.

I use the LV Baxter and the LV Sac Chien 40 for Mia. Sac Chien is used for travel and visits to the vet. Baxter is just a purse and she sits in there at times when we are shopping or just out and about. I do let her walk though..she only sits in Baxter when she has to (stores do not allow dogs on the ground) or when she is tired. Mia loves her carriers and she stays put. She actually will automatically jump into her LV purse when I take it out- no joke! I need to take a You Tube video of her doing that one of these days....lol....Mia loves her LV! I think I totally spoiled her rotten b/c I picked her up from her breeder in the Sac Chien so she was hooked since day 1. LOL. 

As for which stores allow..that is specifically tailored to each place. Usually, most clothing stores, dept stores allow it. Outdoor cafes/restaurants as well. But, in the end, it is up to the discretion of the business you are visiting so there is not bright line rule.

just wanted to add that Target doesnt allow dogs b/c they sell human food products in there...or at least that was what I was told when I was asked to leave w/ Mia. :angry:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I had another Malt before Star, so that was a decade plus ago...Before all these manufacturers made the cutsie bags, and elaborate strollers we have today, about the only thing available was a carrier that strapped on the front of you. My fur baby's arms and legs were free, only the body was "pouched" similar to the human baby carriers. My Scruffster (Scruffy) weighed about 8#, and he really like being close to me and could go everywhere! ('cept food places), and I didn't mind the extra weight. Star was a big one, so I'd take his small throw and put it in the kiddie seat and put him there. If yours is a tiny one - <5# maybe a carry bag would work, but be mindful of the extra weight on your shoulder especially if you're a woman who must carry *everything* in her purse. 

In light of the present economy, I doubt if merchants are going to show you the door if they think you're going to spend some ca$h. Most of the dry good merchants would rather have a well behaved pupster in their store then kids running in the asiles and under the racks! :smpullhair: :angry:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 9 2009, 02:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722673


> QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Feb 8 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722047





> Hi Everyone-I am intrested in getting a carrier for Bella (hopefully one that looks more like a purse, but is still comfortable for her) So, i have a few questions about you take your doggies out with you.
> 1. Do any of you use a "purse" style carrier-does your dog like it? Stay in it?
> 2. What stores/establishments can/have you taken your dog into? What are the guidelines for this sort of thing?
> Thanks
> Jennifer[/B]


I want to second Pebble's Mama b/c I adore the Hot Dog bags! I think they are so cute! Seen many members who have it on here and its gorgeous.

I use the LV Baxter and the LV Sac Chien 40 for Mia. Sac Chien is used for travel and visits to the vet. Baxter is just a purse and she sits in there at times when we are shopping or just out and about. I do let her walk though..she only sits in Baxter when she has to (stores do not allow dogs on the ground) or when she is tired. Mia loves her carriers and she stays put. She actually will automatically jump into her LV purse when I take it out- no joke! I need to take a You Tube video of her doing that one of these days....lol....Mia loves her LV! I think I totally spoiled her rotten b/c I picked her up from her breeder in the Sac Chien so she was hooked since day 1. LOL. 

As for which stores allow..that is specifically tailored to each place. Usually, most clothing stores, dept stores allow it. Outdoor cafes/restaurants as well. But, in the end, it is up to the discretion of the business you are visiting so there is not bright line rule.

just wanted to add that Target doesnt allow dogs b/c they sell human food products in there...or at least that was what I was told when I was asked to leave w/ Mia. :angry:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Do stores/malls allow Mia to walk around in there on a leash? I haven't tried that with Gigi yet  

I wanted a discrete bag because I want to take Gigi with me on the metro when I go to DC. Unlike New York subways, small dogs, even in carriers are not allowed. The metros in my area are super clean and people have even got arrested for bring food on the trains! And you don't ever want to drive to DC because the traffic there is horrible and there are never any parking spaces. 
I also got a purse style bag because my little Gigi hates to be home alone when I go out, and whenever I take her out she gets too much attention from other people and people always stop me and have to pet her! LOL Gigi likes all the attention but I don't!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We use a tote bag style carrier that we bought at Petco. Its not very warm (and it gets cold here in Maine) but it worked for the time being to get Hunter used to being carried in a bag. You might want to start with something like that before investing a lot of money into a fancy carrier (also, you might want to see how big your pup gets - Hunter is too large and heavy for some of the other styles).

As far as where you can take her. We take Hunter to most places that are built around outdoor shopping such as flea markets, outlet shopping pavillions and the like. We have taken him to hotels as well as vacation destinations that are more about main street type shopping than anything else. If we aren't sure about a store's policy, we bring Hunter in (in his bag) and we ask them. Plain and simple. If they say no, we say thank you and we leave. If they say yes, we enjoy their store. 

I do not allow Hunter to walk in the stores, it merely increases the opportunity for him to eat something he shouldn't, be stepped on, or get himself into some type of trouble. Upon entering a store he goes into the bag. So another recommendation is for a bag that is easy to get your dog in and out of.

Lastly, its very hard to carry a purse and the dog bag without looking like a crazy bag lady. Opt for a bag that has storage for your purse, phone, and keys as well as poop bags and a few treats.

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I was at the Mall of America (in MN) the other day in the Bloomingdales when I saw an older lady with a shih tzu in a stroller!

She was shopping in the fine china section. The sales staff were very kind to her and helping her decide which sets to look at. the whole time, people were staring at the stroller. The lady was wearing a nice pants suit, and was shopping with her husband.

It made me wonder if I had my pup with me, if I would have been treated the same. I don't have a stroller (yet :smrofl: ) but I have a nice carrier that I usually keep zipped up when we are out and about. 

I also was curious, because the MOA has lots of restaurants and food courts. I have been there many times :embarrassed: and never have seen a dog inside before.

Also, there are no more pet stores at the MOA, and I am fairly certain that the Shih Tzu was not a service animal.

It made me excited though, because I often travel through the Minneapolis Airport and have a long layover there. Now when I travel with Libby, I might take a quick trip on the train to the MOA. (my family usually goes, but last time I stayed at the gate while they had fun shopping for an hour).


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I think some malls allow you to have the dog in a carrier or stroller but not on a leash walking around. At least, that is the way at our mall. I assume its because they are trying to avoid potty accidents?  

I agree with Briana - I love the Kwigy-bo carriers and the Petote carriers, primarily because they are economical (I'm on a budget now that I no longer work) and VERY discrete. Which means if you have a dog that likes to be in the carrier and is quiet in the carrier, you can take them almost anywhere with you, including Target. Both of my dogs LOVE their carriers, if I walk near it they get excited and think they are going out. If I put it on the ground, they run and jump in it. It takes a little training when they are puppies with treats in the bag, but its well worth it if you want to take them with you.


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all of your replies...I want you to know how much I appreciate your time. I picked Bella up a "bag" today...Its not quite as nice or incognito as I wanted it to be, but I think it will be a good starter bag for us to practice with. I just brought it into the kitchen and opened a flap, and tossed a treat inside. When I saw her sniffing it out...I sat with her, praised her and gave her more treats in the back corner of the bag. She seems to like it....planning to start practicing with her this week. Wish us luck!!! 

(by the way..the bag is hounds tooth pattern...she looks awesome in it !!! I love this puppy!!!)


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Feb 11 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724358


> Thanks everyone for all of your replies...I want you to know how much I appreciate your time. I picked Bella up a "bag" today...Its not quite as nice or incognito as I wanted it to be, but I think it will be a good starter bag for us to practice with. I just brought it into the kitchen and opened a flap, and tossed a treat inside. When I saw her sniffing it out...I sat with her, praised her and gave her more treats in the back corner of the bag. She seems to like it....planning to start practicing with her this week. Wish us luck!!!
> 
> (by the way..the bag is hounds tooth pattern...she looks awesome in it !!! I love this puppy!!!)[/B]


Thats great! Pictures please???


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Feb 12 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724583


> QUOTE (jennifer&bella @ Feb 11 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724358





> Thanks everyone for all of your replies...I want you to know how much I appreciate your time. I picked Bella up a "bag" today...Its not quite as nice or incognito as I wanted it to be, but I think it will be a good starter bag for us to practice with. I just brought it into the kitchen and opened a flap, and tossed a treat inside. When I saw her sniffing it out...I sat with her, praised her and gave her more treats in the back corner of the bag. She seems to like it....planning to start practicing with her this week. Wish us luck!!!
> 
> (by the way..the bag is hounds tooth pattern...she looks awesome in it !!! I love this puppy!!!)[/B]


Thats great! Pictures please???
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree! I almost got a houndstooth dog carrier for my first maltese. But I just skipped the starter bag and she was trained to be in a carrier the day I bought her home from the breeder as a pup


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

Lucci LOVES all his bags! (he will even try and jump in my bigger purses or anything I call a bag including store bags :huh: ) I have taken him everywhere that does not have food. But Our Walmart has food and someone had a Maltipoo in a bag in the cart in the food part. My dad thought it was so cute and noone said anything to her) So now my dad thinks that it is ok when I go to the store with him Lucci goes and rides in his scooter!! (My dad is 75 I am 29)


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Apr 1 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754840


> Lucci LOVES all his bags! (he will even try and jump in my bigger purses or anything I call a bag including store bags :huh: ) I have taken him everywhere that does not have food. But Our Walmart has food and someone had a Maltipoo in a bag in the cart in the food part. My dad thought it was so cute and noone said anything to her) So now my dad thinks that it is ok when I go to the store with him Lucci goes and rides in his scooter!! (My dad is 75 I am 29) [/B]


Hi there. What bag does he use when riding his scooter?


----------

